# Get E Alerts to be notified .



## Rings Я Us (Sep 23, 2017)

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/awareness/e-alerts-2/

Anyone that wants to stay informed on food recalls or food born illnesses can get Email alerts.
It can be customized to send you alerts for your area.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh.. I forgot to put up the FDA information and updates thing they have on multiple health and safety issues. 
You can get (Email ) alerts or updates on all kinds of categories. 

https://www.fda.gov/aboutfda/contactfda/stayinformed/getemailupdates/default.htm


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the link, Johnny!

I signed up!

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 24, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks for the link, Johnny!
> 
> I signed up!
> 
> Al


[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 29, 2017)

:cool:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 18, 2018)

:cool:


----------

